# Canon 7D vs. Nikon D300s



## dcmoody23 (Jan 5, 2010)

What do you think is the better camera and why?
I'm almost convinced the 7D is the better camera of the two, but that's only in brief research.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jan 5, 2010)

Better for what?

Bragging rights?
Being a fanboy?
Showing off?
Taking pictures?

This question is subjective.  Nikon guys will say 300s, Canon guys will say 7D.  

They're both good bodies, I'm not too familliar with the Canon.  It's got a MP edge(if a person actually needed it for enlargements), the Nikon has a better metering and AF system.  Take your pick, they both take killer photos with the right person on the shutter button.


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hes right, both amazing bodies. which ones better? Hes right again, im a nikon guy id take a D300s but I actually love the 7D. Whichever one you like better is right for you.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, although I don't own a body right now I feel like a Nikon guy for some reason   I've been thinking Nikon all the way until tonight when I saw the Canon 7D..  That's a sharp looking camera, & 18 MP? That may be a bit too much though..

I got the chance to read some of Derrel's comments in a similar post though, and now the D300s is becoming more appealing, especially with a price tag of $1499 compared to the $1699 of the Canon.

I'm just worried if I get the D300s that the D400 will come around in 5 or 6 mos and I'll regret my buy


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well arguably a D400 WILL come out but so what. 

The "ZOMG I NEED A BETTER BODY BECAUSE MINE IS OUTDATED!" thing is really not a good reason to run out and buy the latest. 

Either is fine, work both and decide which you like better.  A few weeks ago I spent almost a half hour in Best Buy messing with a 7D.  It's a nice body, but I could tell that I'd hate the controls.  Of course, this is mainly because I'm used to Nikons.  

Try both and see which you prefer.  Do you need 18mp?  Only you can answer that.  Do you want the better AF and metering of the Nikon?  Only you can answer that.  As was said, both will take stunning pictures if you know how to use them.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Haha, well "ZOMG I NEED THE LATEST" isn't what I was thinking, but rather that I should have waited and got the product with the latest technology and least amount of kinks.

I'm going with the D300s I think..  I'm just getting too anxious to keep waiting and looking


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 5, 2010)

Another good answer by fiveo, heck people use outdated cameras why cant you? Just because a new one will come out should not be a factor in deciding your camera, the D90 came out in 08, and look now, so many people use it. Who knows if the D300s will get replaced what if you wait 4 months and it dosent come out? Thats 4 months of photography time wasted.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Jan 5, 2010)

But this begs the question - Is it worth it to spend the extra $600 on the body or should I pocket it/ use it for equipment and get myself a D90?
They do have the same sensor, right?


----------



## dcmoody23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Haha agreed, I'm getting so excited to get a camera into my hands.. All the saving, all the looking, I just want a camera already!


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 5, 2010)

dcmoody23 said:


> But this begs the question - Is it worth it to spend the extra $600 on the body or should I pocket it/ use it for equipment and get myself a D90?
> They do have the same sensor, right?


 
Stop the presses!

Is this your first DSLR?

If so, get the D90, learn how to use it and pocket some cash for lenses/flashes/accesories.

Why do I say this? Because im stopping you from making a mistake. I spent all the cash on my D90 (im a highschool student with no part time job) I have one wide angle lens and now I want more gear, I realized I dished out all the cash on the body and not the glass, now im going to have to wait a while to get my new lenses and flash.

If your rich and just want the D300s, go for it. :lmao:


----------



## dcmoody23 (Jan 5, 2010)

By no means am I rich.. I would say more "comfortable living" I get 20 hrs/wk at my job & more on vacations..
I would go for the d90 but I know I'm going to miss out on the action shots that I'll be begging to take.. It's frustrating.. I can't make up my mind... If only money was no issue


----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 5, 2010)

dcmoody23 said:


> By no means am I rich.. I would say more "comfortable living" I get 20 hrs/wk at my job & more on vacations..
> I would go for the d90 but I know I'm going to miss out on the action shots that I'll be begging to take.. It's frustrating.. I can't make up my mind... If only money was no issue


 
D300 then? lol. 

Pop into the store, hold all of them (except the D300 which is no longer available) Whichever one you like purchase.

But keep in mind you will want flashes/lenses in the future...


----------



## chip (Jan 5, 2010)

D300s has better high ISO performance.


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2010)

The 7D is Canon's first camera to have color-aware metering, which Nikon has had for a while now.



It's going to boil down to features. For instance:

The D300s has 2 memory card slots
The 7D just1
The 7D has 19 AF points, all cross-type
The D300s has 51 AF points, 15 cross-type.
Image quality wise the 7D has a slight lead in ISO but the D300s has dynamic range and color depth nailed down.

The bottom line is going to be personal preference as neither camera stand out unless you consider most of the features the D300 has have been available for over 2 years while the 7d is new and was certainly influenced by the feeature set of the D300.

In about 18 months we'll see the Nikon D400 and take another look.


----------



## SLRJoe (Jan 6, 2010)

I reckon a lot of it is down to which brand you prefer, both are excellent cameras.  
As i've got a number of Canon lenses already, I'd probably go for the 7D to save having to fork out on new glass.


----------

